# 322 sit



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Doing some maintance on the tender part notice it would work and not work i found that the wire is loose underneath trying to figure out how to i see two screws but the smoke unit is underneath any one familure with this . if you let me know thanks al


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Is the wire underneath the smoke unit? Can you post a picture of it? You might have to undo the screws that hold the smoke unit to the tender chassis.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Doing some maintance on the tender part notice it would work and not work i found that the wire is loose underneath trying to figure out how to i see two screws but the smoke unit is underneath any one familure with this . if you let me know thanks al


Why did you start a new thread to show the pictures?
You should have put them here. :dunno:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

cramden said:


> Is the wire underneath the smoke unit? Can you post a picture of it? You might have to undo the screws that hold the smoke unit to the tender chassis.


He PM'ed me this, can you help?

Picture
Smoke and choo choo in tender of 322 hudson wires r lose under neath trying to figure out to take it off i see 2 scews under but cant get at it


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

trying to as we speak.


----------

